# Firearm Training Drills



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This morning Mrs Slippy, myself, Son2 and his Girlfriend headed to the range to get in some handgun training. 

As always, we started by reviewing the safety rules then did some dry firing drills. 

We then alternated with each participant firing a full magazine at 8"x11" paper targets. We then took turns shooting 3 round bursts at 3 different targets. All of us were shooting semi-auto 9mm FMJ from about 10-12 yards. We ended with multiple rounds of shooting at 3"x5" cards alternating to 3 different targets for best time. The two best times then took a single shot at a 55 gallon barrel from 100 yards. Fun time at the range. We each shot about 50 rounds.

What are some good drills that you practice at the range?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I don't have the video off hand but Julie Golob had an awesome drill that I tried with my USPSA group.

It was a while ago but iirc it was a series of fast & slow shots...oh hold on let me see if I can find the video. Stand by...

Edit: I couldn't find the vid but I found this description below. This is a great drill. In fact I'm gonna do this tomorrow morning at the range. Also, I'm a fan of dry firing my guns. Of course not with revolvers or rim fire weapons.

http://www.shootingusa.com/PRO_TIPS/JULIE2015-1-50Round/julie2015-1-50round.html


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't usually run many drills these days, but there are a few I use if I'm teaching someone how to shoot.

The old quarter drill is good. Balance a quarter on the barrel and dry fire. If the quarter falls off, you need to practice your trigger pull. Mastering the fundamentals is the foundation of good results.

I have sometimes loaded a dummy round into a random spot in the magazine. You would be surprised how many people hit this dummy round and make the muzzle rise anyway. This is especially true with handguns.

Loading a dummy round is also good for teaching hangfire/misfire procedure. On the range, it's a good idea to wait 30 seconds in case it's a hangfire and not a dud. Of course, in a combat situation, just jack a new round and keep fighting.

I do often load my mags short to practice magazine changes. I'm dead against letting my magazines bounce around on the ground, so always practice magazine retention. I'm not sure this would be considered a drill, but it does take practice to get right.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Haha the quarter trick....my father,who taught me to shoot,would balance a pistachio on the barrel.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

El Presidente is a good one. Three IPSC (or similar) targets at 25 feet or so, a foot and a half apart. With back to targets and hands raised in surrender position. At start signal, turn, draw and fire two shots on each target, reload and put two more shots on each target. 12 rounds total. The really good guys do this in under three seconds. My best has been a bit over four, IIRC.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like 5 targets different distances and heights, nothing over 15 yards. Your timed and have 5 seconds. Harder than it sounds.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Haha the quarter trick....my father,who taught me to shoot,would balance a pistachio on the barrel.


I started off using a quarter then "graduated" to a spent round. It really helped my trigger discipline. The El Presidente drill is a great one. The Smart Phones have added a convenience to training, everyone has a stopwatch app and a camera.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a rack of spinners. 4 inch square, then 3 and a 2. 1 inch round steel disc and a 1/2 inch bolt head. It's a 22lr magnet but I will shoot 9mm at it. Those targets get pretty small at 50 yards off hand. 

At the "pistol range" I run 8 inch rounds and a few 10 by 10 inch plates. I have them set in a 180 degree arch different distances. Can shoot out to 50 plus yards. Makes shooting on the move or changing direction great fun. I can practice front targets, swing over to the side and back behind all in one motion or drill. Like being "attacked" from a couple directions at the same time. Throw out a barrel, picnic table or a couple dead tree branches to trip over or work around. Great fun and a lot more realistic then standing on a line shooting straight ahead.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Half of my range buddies are cops, so the only drills we do tend to be the stuff they have to do. I hate shooting left hand only! I swear, I'll never get fast. I always feel unsure of my actions so I move at 1/4 normal speed.
I get more into games we made up, like golf.
We line a big sheet of cardboard with a series of 1" and 1/2" dots. Then try to hit them all with the fewest shots possible.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I usually include off hand drills
as well as barricade(shooting from).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't shot real pistol since I contracted BRD in June of 2013.

yesterday I clover leafed a 4 shot burst from a new to me LCP
I'm Irish, so no 4 leafed effing clover

The first shot went high a couple inches at 21 feet, the next 3 touched.

This was with mixed gun show and factory ammo

I've been shooting for longer than a lot of posters have been alive.

Except RPD, even Mi old guy is younger


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I haven't shot real pistol since I contracted BRD in June of 2013.
> 
> yesterday I clover leafed a 4 shot burst from a new to me LCP
> I'm Irish, so no 4 leafed effing clover
> ...


OK, hope I don't sound like an idiot. But what is BRD? All I could find is Bovine Respiratory Disease.
And how does it prevent you from shooting 'real' pistols, when you shoot an LCP?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Suntzu said:


> OK, hope I don't sound like an idiot. But what is BRD? All I could find is Bovine Respiratory Disease.
> And how does it prevent you from shooting 'real' pistols, when you shoot an LCP?


BRD = Black Rifle Disease

Real PissTols are a Glock 19, any of my 3 Kahrs

I just bought Elsie Pea 2 days ago, and I still shoot my other "PissTols"

I don't think my Security Six is a PissTol though

I shoot all my firearms enough to be proficient with them though
The new ones more so


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Xxxvvv


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Have a buddy hide snap caps in your mags to practice malfunctions and mag changes. Very important to react quickly and with out looking at your gun when it doesn't go pow.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Some great tips thanks folks gonna change up my practice today and try some of these.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son2's girlfriend has really improved her shooting and her safe handling of firearms is as good as any I've seen. (I'm pretty tough on newbies to make sure they are 100% safe). Mrs Slippy is a very good shot. 

Son2 is left eyed dominant but right hand dominant. He played hockey lefthanded but throws righthanded. So, as a youngster he got into the habit of shooting pistols right handed but leans over and uses his left eye for sighting. He shoots long guns left handed.

I try an check all newbies for eye dominance. Good drills everyone!


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I use dot-torture, Its a 50 round drill with target, mag changes and time pressure.

pistol-training.com » Dot Torture

I've also done barricade work, slicing the pie and the el presidente. All good stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> This morning Mrs Slippy, myself, Son2 and his Girlfriend headed to the range to get in some handgun training.
> 
> As always, we started by reviewing the safety rules then did some dry firing drills.
> 
> ...


Wished I knew of some exotic course but all I have done for a long while is the law dog course which burns up 50 rounds starting at the 25 yard line and working into real close..2 yards maybe? Have been through some in times past which were more stringent. National Match was one. That started at 50 yards and worked closer..right and left hand behind barricades etc. Much more challenging than the current scheme of things. Have also been through some which is a silhouette of a bad guy holding a hostage and you try to shoot him between the eyes while missing the innocent person. Those are pretty cool. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullseye_(shooting_competition)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullseye_(shooting_competition)


----------

